# The Attached Levi... and his minions. 2011.



## gemgnir (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there! I figured I should start a blog for Levi so I could tell his story and share his pictures! :biggrin2:

Levi is from California.. My husband and I have never been to California before. Wondering how we obtained the little guy? Read on! 

The Pastor of our church, John, was visiting his In-Laws in California one week. It all started with the cat! Haha! The cat was outside running around where he met a little bunny friend (Levi's brother) who followed the cat in and onto John's Father-In-Law's lap (seriously! Both the cat and bunny hopped on up.) So this bunny had found his home.. however, Levi was still outside in the heat and in the wild! John had been on a few walks throughout the week and had seen Levi twice. Levi ran from him each time. Finally, the third time John approached the frightened little bunny, he stopped and looked at him and started talking to him. "Look here, bunny. I know your Creator... and if you stay out here, you're gonna die. Let me pick you up, and I promise I will find you a great home." So John walked right over and picked him up. 

Next, John had to go and figure out if the little guy belonged to anyone in the neighborhood. He went to each and every house and asked if the bunny belonged to them. Most people pointed towards one particular house and suggested that the bunny belonged to "them" if anyone! So John made his way over to the house. The door was hanging wide open and John knocked on the door. "Hello?" He could see a woman standing a ways back but she wouldn't respond. "Does this bunny belong to you?" Still no response! John stood there for a few more seconds, then left. Well, he tried, right?!

John and his wife stopped at a store and purchased some bedding, a styrofoam cooler with holes poked in the top, some hay and some pellets.. as well as a little cut-down cup for water. He traveled from California to Arizona via car and John mentioned the bunny to my Husband, who is the Youth Pastor at our church. John knows how crazy I am about my animals.. and to give you an idea about how crazy that is.. I have worked in the Veterinary Field as a Nurse for about 7 years (not certified), and am now a Stay at Home Mommy.  I looove my animals!

My husband asked if I would like him to bring the bunny home. Obviously he has approved of it, so my only question was, "Why are you even asking? Where's my bunny?!" Hehe! He went to Men's Group that night and came home with the little guy. He was just so tiny! And had the cutest little baby mane. 

Also, his name is a Biblical name. Both "Levi" and his middle name, "Abner" are names from the Bible (Hebrew names). Levi means "attached" hence the blog name, and "Abner" means Father is Light. Which Jesus IS! Thank you, Lord!! <3





Doesn't he look like a little Guinea Pig? Hehee!

We love our little guy! If you have read all of the above, then you are brave! Your reward is the photos below!  :bunnyheart





Still a little baby, being held by his Daddy. 




Back when he stayed in the dog kennel only. Those are some cute little legs, right?!




Moved on up to his big boy house! And his hairs a growin'! 




And again.




Woops.. don't leave brand new litter boxes in the floor for your toddler to sit in! Haha! Promise it hadn't been used yet! 




This is his house now!




The dog kennel for a get-away! Just in case he needs a little private time to himself. 




I think this little guy needs some new toys! 




Cuddle time! Levi the bunny with his brother, the dog.. Goose. Haha, confused yet?! 




Hey, those are my kisses, Levi! :biggrin:




Some braids are okay every once in awhile, right?? 




Handsome feather head!




My very own Jackalorn! 


Thanks for reading! Have a lovely day! 


-- Meg :bunnyheart


----------



## redjess (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh the different hair styles had me cracking up!Jackalorn! LOL! What a cute little fuzz ball!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 11, 2011)

Hahaha! Thanks Redjess! He's very tolerant, I have to say! :0)


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

Awe what a lucky little guy! And that was an amazing story! I am still baffled as to how anyone could abandon such wonderful little creatures, the guilt would drive me insane! Of course when you're left with no choice, that's a different story, but i could never just let them loose with no where to call home. Lucky those little guys found John and your family! :weee:


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Annette! Gosh- we're the lucky ones! He's such a character & our 1 year old daughter LOVES him! (and taught her the word "Buhyeee!" (aka Bunny  ) I have no idea what really happened.. if they got loose somehow, if they let them go.. who knows what goes through peoples minds. Just glad they are safe now!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been a sewing mad fool for the past 2 nights (birthdays galore!), therefore Levi didn't get his usual nightly free-roam-time (He gets to run around while the baby is napping too, which is usually about 1 1/2 - 2 hours), and I'm pretty sure I'm in trouble because of it. He was pretty thumpy today if I moved him like "Look Mom, you didn't let me run around for TWO WHOLE NIGHTS. No touchie!" Of course, he still let me brush him and play with his hair a bit. That was permitted. Briefly.  

Anyway, so tonight Levi was binkying like crazy and even got to jump over a sleeping mat (like the ones you take camping) that was rolled up and in the way of his "course". ... He quite enjoyed that! And it was fun to watch him run. Agility bunny? Haha, if I had the time I might try!  He started going through the "tunnel" too then, which made me feel even more guilty for not purchasing him a tunnel yet! Yikes! Need to get one of those bad boys!

Anyway.. speaking of purchasing. I, of course, have been talking to the hubs about adopting another bun. The first one wasn't intentional.. and really it's not that much more living-wise.. It would keep that giant mound of veggies they sell at the grocery store from going bad since we can barely get through the whole thing before it rots! Haha! I'm particularly fond of the Lops, but I'm not choosey. I'd like a young bunny, just since Levi is such a young boy. And of course, I'd wait until he was neutered. For sure.  The hubby is a no-go, however. *sigh!* The story of my life! Ha! I REALLY can't complain though. I have 2 small dogs and a bunny all my own! AND a daughter! What more could I ask of him? He tolerates all of this so gracefully, and even dotes on the fur kids. In fact, Joon, our female dog, is DEFINITELY "his" dog, although he wouldn't admit it. What big man of the household is gonna admit that my 10 pound dog adores him and vice versa?  It's our secret. Shhh, don't tell. :biggrin2: Maybe once the hubs gets another job. ray: Teehee! But seriously, ya'll.. this boy needs a girlfriend. Am I right? Look at that hair. His gal is gonna SWOON. :bunnyheart

<3

Some pics from tonight:




"Levi's Ottoman". 




"You may pet me, Daddy."




Wishing it was daytime, and that he could still look out the window. Sorry, little man!




Oh Joon. You always look so uncomfortable. 




Perched.




Da Kidz. 




So sweet! They've been laying like this for a good 30 minutes. I hate to break it up at bedtime! My looooves! <3 One more wouldn't hurt, right? Look at all the room on that couch. Hahahaha! Oh boy. :rollseyes


Thanks for reading/looking! 

-Meg :bunnyheart


----------



## redjess (Aug 13, 2011)

They are SO freaking cute! I'm in love with the mane, it's so fluffy! :hearts LOL Your hubby sounds like mine, but it is a good thing he keeps my animal obsession in check. Yesterday he came outside and started questioning me. "What is the paper that has a name, number and says CAT on it???? Don't even think about it!" I had NO clue what he was talking about so he ran to get it, he was already in lecture mode. lol Turns out it was the number to a friend of my daughter who's nickname is CAT. LOL He was relieved but he still made sure to let me know, NO, we are full. lol Also he has done nothing but brag about his new "big a**" bunny to all his friends and even cuddles with her in front of them while playing xbox. lol


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you RedJess!! Ohh his mane is just my fave! It's fun to see how it grows. When we got him it was so tiny and now it's so long and feathery. Fun to make him have different "looks" .. parting it, making it all go to one side on the front of his ears, twirling it up..braiding it... you know.  Ha! My hubby is definitely good for keeping me in check as well. Which is absolutely a good thing because this would be a FULLLL (too full) house if not. Praise God for that! Hahaha, I love that your hubby is bragging about his huge bunny! So ironic!  Oh our soft hearted manly men.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 13, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 13, 2011)

Hehe! <3 They are such lovers. I'm so blessed to have such well behaved small dogs that don't partake in their "terrier" instincts! My sweet furkids!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 14, 2011)

Awww, Levi is so handsome! I'm very happy that he is so well loved and spoiled  Your doggies are cute too and look like they're good with him. How many human kids do you have?


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you Shiloh! He's such a stud.  We are very happy to be blessed by his binkies!!  The dogs are GREAT with Levi. My Chihuahua is very low energy and has excellent manners.. for the most part. And the female, Joon, I call my "bunny stalker". She doesn't let her eyes off of him, and she's dying for him to love on her! She's very maternal for whatever reason, so I always ask her about her "baby" (Levi). 

We have one human kid  She's 14 months old (wow, I can't even believe that.) But looks like a 2 year old because she's super duper tall. 95th percentile! She got her fingernails painted tonight by her Daddy. He sat her on his lap and did it all by himself! What a sweet Daddy. 






She loves it. She especially liked getting her toes painted, though, cus she always plays with her toes (thanks to my hubby. He sits down and picks at her toes with her, so when he's gone at work, I'm there with her watching her pick her toes! Hahaha! She must miss him.  )


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! Such a cute bunny, I bet he's happy to be inside a nice air conditioned home.

My daughter and Irescued a bun in a similar situation about amonth ago. Heat and humidity in the 90's. I was eventually contacted by a woman who saw a bunny around her house. Long story short after 50 minutes of trying to bribe and talk to the bunny I was able to capture it. I should have used your Pastor's approach, it would have saved a lot of time and sweat. 

Looks like God gave us special bunny's to be slaves to. Looking at the pictures I would have to say Levi has your family well trained already and has taken over the house.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 14, 2011)

Dave- thank you! He is so glad to be indoors in the A/C! Plus, we get free Air Conditioning at our apartment and it's usually kept at about 74, sometimes 71 if we're cooking or if it's a particularly busy day.  

I'm so glad you were able to save the little bun! How miserable he/she must have been out there! Our Pastor cracks us up with his stories. He's a very bold man and is full of Faith which is a blessing to be able to partake in his story-telling (and of course his Bible teaching.) He has sent bees/wasps away from him as he opened an old shed an they were buzzing all around his face.. he sent them away in Jesus' name, same with some cows that were in the way of a road.. etc. He just tells the stories so wonderfully and is full of character! 

The Lord has definitely blessed our homes with Masters - and he has definitely taken over the house! Mostly when the toddler isn't able to harass him. Not gonna take that risk!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, we rearranged our apartment (living room) a few days ago! It was arranged ghetto-style with the couch up against the sliding glass door so that the living room was wide open (no couch to seperate the dining area from the living room area) We did this so that while my daughter was learning to crawl/walk, I could see exactly what she was doing (also, when she was even younger she had a big activity table thing that she would walk around and it took up a lot of space). 

When we rearranged, the hubby asked if we could possibly shorten the bunny house by 1 NIC.. that's a lot of space shortened, really! I think the end of it is one less wide as well. :[ I didn't want to, of course, but compromise is all a part of marriage! And I'm glad we shortened it because now we don't have to move something in order to go onto our back patio area/let the dogs out to potty. It used to be a PAIN cus the baby would try to go behind the couch and we had a NIC panel between the bunny cage & the couch to prevent both Levi and the baby from getting behind the couch! Hard to imagine, I'm sure, but just know- it was a pain. 

So, since we had to shorten his house, I saw him lay in his litter box once! He NEVER lays in his litter box, and I don't have the type that has wire on it so it falls through (shoulda thought about that!) So I was sad that he felt like that was the only way he could "get away".. he has a metal wire dog crate in there too that he can resort to, but I think that's where he mostly sleeps at night, and maybe doesn't want to nap there as well. Poor bun bun!

So, I need ya'lls help! I would like to make him a 2nd level to make up for the loss of space.. and I know he would love to "overlook" us! I'm just not quite sure how to go about it. Since there is a metal dog crate in there with him, the top of that would be the obvious choice of making into a 2nd level. I'm thinking I should buy a piece of wood the size of the top of the dog crate for him to stand on, then maybe some carpet on top of that? Then a little wooden ramp? I need help for stability/what to use/how to carpet a piece of wood/etc! 

Here are the pics of his *new* *current* living quarters. He still gets out twice a day, while the baby naps and when she goes to bed at night. So a good 5 1/2 hours most of the time. And at nap time today, he didn't even care to come out.. it was HIS nap time, too! Hahaha! 

I even took the time to resize the pics this time. I got annoyed at how large they were! Ha! 

My daughter with her usual antics of "buhyee!!" ..and Levi likes her visits with him, I think. 





My canine son, yawning. Look at those pearly whites! Yep, I brush their teeth. What can I say? I worked at a vet for 7 years.





Levi's "new" house:





It feels small to me, but I'm sure it's plenty of space for my little guy.





The top of the dog crate.. I was thinking I could turn the dog crate sideways (it has a door in the middle of one of the sides also) so it could be a "full" 2nd level and not have to worry about the gap between the dog crate and the NIC.





My painted fingernails 14 month old trying her hardest to get to touch the buhyee.. I mean bunny. He likes to rub his chin on her hand. She likes it too.





"So, then Momma said "Get Down!" and I was like "mwehehehe..." and got away with it! You should try that one later tonight. It works everyyyy time."





BFFS:





Close-ups.. WITHOUT Red-Eye! *gasp*





So, I need to brush that feather head.





Aww, shucks Levi. I sure love you.





Sniffing through the bars. "Can I please come out NOW?"





That is a cute nose. I like that nose.





So let me know what you guys think! This unexperienced bunny Mom needs some advice!  Thanks!


Meg


----------



## redjess (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh I LOVE the pictures!! I'm not one to give advice, but I think the cage looks great, how has he adjusted? 

I can't get enough of the hair, so cute!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! He seems to be adjusting pretty well. He's leaving more poos around but maybe (just like Hopscotch) is just adjusting to his new "environment"? Also, my daughter has taken it upon herself to just drop random objects into his house. She dropped a sippee cup FULL of water in there yesterday. Praise GOD he wasn't laying directly below her! He came over to investigate, and I told him I was sorry! I don't think he minded, rather was wondering why I was interrupting his and my daughter's time together. I later found one of the dogs' balls in there. Ugh! I told my hubby that we needed to make it another grate higher. He's like "Hunny.. what? We're gonna have to figure out something else. We can't just keep adding more and more. ...Can we move him to the bedroom? If we keep doing that, we're not gonna be able to have many people over.." (As in, they're not gonna understand why this huge, ghetto rabbit enclosure is in our living room.. haha!) He knows I could care less about what anyone thinks of me or my obsession for making my pets comfortable/well cared for.. and if someone's coming INTO my house, they sure as heck wouldn't be coming back if they had judgements about it! 

Anyway.. the hubby keeps talking about the Flemish Giant rabbits. "We shouldve just gotten the big rabbit instead of Levi..." Looooooser! Then he'd see a bunny like Levi and say "I wish we had a bunny with cool hair.."  We should just have both. A big bunny AND a bunny with cool hair. Duh! Problem solved.  

A friend of mine who has a daughter about my daughter's age and is pregnant with #2 due in November... not relevant really, I just like saying that to remind myself. I'm so excited for her! Hehe! She's my Facebook friend and sees the photos I post of Levi and said to me today that she wanted "one". (You can never just have "one" right? Or just desire "one" anyway...  ) So I sent her a couple of links to some rescues near us, and she's just gotta convince her man that they should definitely get "one". Eeeeek! Dying to have a bunny-crazy friend (here in person!)  We'll see if it actually happens! 

In other Levi-related news.. I bought him a cat harness today. There weren't any cute ones, so I just got a plain black one. Maybe I'll try to sew my own eventually, now that I can see what they're *supposed* to look like. I mean, I have dog harnesses.. I just didn't know if they were designed differently or what.. hehe. He was not thrilled about this device, however. It's a little big in the neck area, which I'm gonna wait to see how big he gets and I highly doubt he's done growing. The dr. said he might be 4 weeks old the last time we went to the doctor! Isn't that nuts? I feel like he's older than that.. but I don't know squat about bunnies.  It also took him a long time to sex him. I was pretty sure he was male based off of looking at boy parts and girl parts (rabbits, that is) on the internet.. although his junk was still quite immature and his gonads were pretty high up and definitely not dropped yet. He squished his pee pee so much that it looked like it was gonna bleed it was so irritated. I know he just wanted to be sure, but ouch! I promise we'll come back in a few months, doc!  And I'm used to that stuff from working in the veterinary field.. but... he's myyyy bubby. Levi didn't complain, but yikes. I couldn't watch after awhile. He's such a good boy. Anywho, here are some photos of Levi trying out his too-big harness. 





He ran away as soon as I got it snapped on him! 





I wish this was me giving him a treat for enduring it.. but I didn't even think to do that at the time. Darn!






He eventually retreated to safety zone, aka his house. And I got it off of him before he chewed it to bits! I'm gonna wait until he's full grown to make any adjustments on it. It was $10! Cheapest we could find @ Petco. Sheezums. 



Meg


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it's about time I say a little something about myself. 

I'm 23 years old, My husband and I are from North Carolina, we currently have one daughter (although I'm in "baby fever" mode.. ahhh! Somebody's gotta have a baby soon and fulfill that desire of mine!  At least until I really AM ready for another. Woo! I've got my hands FULL with my toddler, especially with no real family living nearby!) 

I have had my first dog, Goose (chihuahua mix) since I was 19- Yes! He will be 5 years old this month! Scary!  Joon turned 2 this year as well. Levi is just a baby! 

I love Jesus most of all. He is the light in this dark, dark world we live in. I praise Him every day for ALL he has given me and ALL he has allowed me to take part in. All glory be to Him!

"Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning." - James 1:17 (KJV).

My husband has been a Youth Pastor for 10 years now! I am just beginning my Youth Girls' stuff and had my first "Get together" (Prayer and Fellowship/Nail Painting Night) with some girls! We had 5 girls show up. Awesome! I was very nervous, but had my assistant youth girls' helper, Nicole (my BFF) help me along the way. We are very blessed with very sweet girls who love Jesus.    

I love converse shoes, although I find them to be getting harder to wear with them having no arch (especially after a pregnancy), but they're still super cute! I wore white knee-high converse in my wedding. For reals.






My hubby and I are super silly, but plan to be very honest parents. I just don't see a point in lying to my daughter, starting at a young age- what does that teach them? I understand if you don't agree.. but we are all called to our own opinions and reasons for teaching our kids certain things. Everyone is different! No Santa Clause or Tooth Fairy in this household. Not to say we won't permit imagination- I will definitely allow role play stuff and talking about mermaids. The Bible DOES say that we will NEVER know the depths of the Sea! I don't believe in Mermaids, but hey, I'm sure there are some pretty crazy things down there. 






We've been married for 2 years (It will be 3 in January). Boy do I love that man of mine! And boy does he love Jesus! 






Our first prayer together as a married couple. 

Anyway, just thought it would be nice to share a little about me and my family/our beliefs.


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, we *finally* re-did Levi's cage. We don't have enough grids to make it complete though (go over the top), so when we buy more we will do that. I just took the dog kennel out though, it took up a lot of room and when it was in there, I wasn't able to put Levi's *big* litter box where he likes it. So, we just created a 1-step-up grid shelf (we still need to get some plywood to put on top of that) supported by one grid underneath that sits on the ground in between the 2 "shelf" grids. Levi hasn't done a whole lot on the shelf yet. In fact, I haven't seen him jump up there himself. But I fed him his veggies up there this am and hopefully he will get used to it and use it! 

He's going crazy with potty training. I'm sure moving him around all the time doesn't help, and not being neutered yet doesn't help either. Soon! Eeek! Such a big boy. 






Trying to jump down.





New digs!


 


Meg


----------



## gemgnir (Sep 2, 2011)

Levi got neutered today!


Scary.

I dropped him off at 10:30 this morning and they didn't even call me to tell me how things went/he was waking up from anesthesia/etc. Hellooooo?! So finally my daughter went down for a nap at 3pm and I called them. "Oh yes, he's recovering and should be okay to go home by 3:30. But before 6." Don't "get here by this time" ME! You guys didn't even have the courtesy to call me and let me know that my bunny survived the ansesthesia/procedure! (Hello, I worked in the Veterinary field for 7 years and know the worst case scenario!  Mrs. Paranoid here!) 

Anyway. I picked him up at 5ish because I had to wait for Evelynn to wake up from her nap & feed her/change her. Lame sauce! I wanted to go get him as soon as I could but E and I were fighting today about nap time and I was not about to wake her back up. It worked out. But still.

I'm glad to have him back home. He had to have a few of his teeth filed down (I knew that he had Malocclusion of his teeth but the Dr. said that he thinks from what the other doctor had noted that the teeth have improved and didn't need to be pulled, thank the Lord!) So hopefully this will fix them for good and I just need to stay on top of making sure he eats LOTS and LOTS of hay. (Which he does. I just don't want to have to put him back under anesthesia for teeth filings every few months.) 

Other than that, all seems well! The dogs missed him SO much! As soon as we got back home, I set Levi on the couch (on some blankets I had set up) and Goose just sniffed and kissed and schnuggled (trying to roll on top of him) and just couldn't get enough of his little buddy. I think he knew Levi felt bad and Goose wanted to make him feel better. Goose is my sensitive guy. Levi loves to cuddle with Goose and I could see he wanted to, but that he wanted his space, too. So he tried to jump down and I had to put him in his house instead of cuddling with him because the toddler was still awake and she would definitely have tortured him. She LOOOOVES Levi. He's her bunny, definitely. Goose is mine, Joon is Ben's and Levi is Evelynn's. Ben said that her favorite animal is a buh-yee.  

Levi is defecating (mostly tiny little poos), urinating, drinking and eating since we've been home, which is a good sign I think! Just gotta give him pain meds for the next 5 days. Poor little man. I feel so sad thinking that I couldn't be there with him as he recovered from the surgery, knowing how miserable it looks when they are waking up. He's such a sweetie and got lots of compliments from the doctor and the nurses. 

Anyway, just thought I'd share! So happy that is done and over with! 


Meg 



P.S. I also *may* have made him a "Welcome Home, Feel better, We love you!" present for Levi. I hand embroidered some fabric with a bunny and "We love you, Levi" and a heart (well, the bunny looks a tad mouse-like, but you know.. I thought it was cute. ;P)




















Sorry. I forgot to resize the pictures tonight!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 2, 2011)

I love your blog! Glad the neuter went well and Levi is recovering. I feel that God sends specific animals to us when we or they have a need that can be filled by the other. What a wonderful story of how you got him.

You know, now that he is fixed you could get him a flemish giant bunwife 

If it is right God will send one along


----------



## gemgnir (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Brandy! I was afraid no one was reading anymore!  But it's fun to document anyway. 

And yes! I am positive that all of our animals are with us for a reason! They are each such blessings. 

HA! Funny you should say that! I said that to my hubby as soon as we got him home!  Naw, I don't think we are ready for another animal in our lives. I definitely want to make sure we can afford the ones we have and care for them to the fullest. And I don't think another bunny would be a smart move in this little apartment of ours. Two of them are already "illegals". 



Meg


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice intro about yourself and beautiful wedding pictures. 

I know if it wasn't for our belief in God, my wife and I wouldn't have been able to get through the last 27 years.

I am glad the neuter went well. Hopefully he will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## gemgnir (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you Dave! 

I agree! Marriage is no easy task! And marriage for 9 months and then pregnancy, and a child after 18 months of marriage isn't such an easy task either.  I wouldn't have it any other way though. The Lord has helped us all through so much! I am glad we have Him to rely on.

Thank you. Levi has been good so far, although a bit sluggish- which is normal I'm sure. Healing! 


Meg


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

The pillow you made is very cute.


----------



## gemgnir (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, we have been MIA for quite some time! 

Thanks to Shiloh for contacting me and asking how things were going, I will give a little update!

We have been crazy busy! My hubby just got offered a part-time job from the college he graduated from [film school], and is now a "Professor" as he likes to say, as well as an "expert". To teach at the school, you have to pass a certain test put out by Adobe, which NONE.. absolutely zero of the teachers that taught him, passed the first time. My hubby did! Which was due to studying day in and day out, and with the Lord's help. God told Ben to go back to a number of certain questions to change his answer.. and if he hadn't done that, he would not have passed! When he did pass the test, it printed out the certification and says "Expert" on it.. so the hubs likes to claim that. Silly silly man of mine. :0)

Along with starting a new job soon (and keeping the old full-time position at the church and teaching the youth group), we JUST moved into a rental house! This is our *first* house together. And my first house as an "adult"! We have lived in a small apartment for the past 3 years (4 or 4 1/2 years for me since I lived in it before we got married & then he moved in with me once we were) And with a bunny, 2 small dogs & a 16 month old baby.. we were READY to say the least, to move on.  We got a 3 bedroom 2 bath place with a garage (My husband's first garage ever! He was stoked about that.) And we couldn't be happier about it!  The Lord has definitely blessed us. 

So Levi now has "his own room".. although the hubs would reluctantly admit that. He has a neat little NIC set up right now, but I believe we will be getting a Critter Nation as soon as we save up for one, and using the NIC set up as an ex-pen to get out of his "house" for a few hours a day. He seems happy! Levi was not excited about the tile in his room, however, so when I finally unpacked his rugs, he was beyond elated. He even got a new box to chew on/play with (moving has its perks!), and seems to enjoy his new space now. One would even say he might like a lady friend someday in the future...  

Levi's new digs:








No dogs allowed!







Okay.. but JUST you, Goose.







Levi, in all his cool-hair-ness:







"Get my good side".. 







All the girls are forbidden. Except for Mommy.











Meg


----------



## Lucy500 (Nov 8, 2011)

That Levis hair, im sure it drives the ladies crazy :inlove:


----------



## gemgnir (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha, Lucy! I adore his hair so much! And per my husband, Levi has taken a liking to our female dog (She's 10 pounds) and did a hump and run on her a week ago. Uh oh! (And they're all fixed! Strange animals!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2011)

That is a nice set up Levi has.


----------



## gemgnir (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave! I think he enjoys it.


----------



## Ape337 (Nov 20, 2011)

What a wonderful story! And a darling bunny!! :hearts


----------



## gemgnir (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you, April!  He's a real sweetie.


----------

